# DirecTV Remote and Apple TV



## jmhenry5150 (Jun 19, 2007)

I hope this is the right forum 

This sounds complicated, so please bear with me here...

I have DirecTV and an Apple TV...and would like to setup the DirecTV remote to control the Apple TV.

I have researched and found that the Apple TV can be setup to use ANY remote control that you have by telling it to "learn" any infrared command...This is built in to the unit out of the box...GREAT!

So I switch my DirecTV remote to AV1, hold down SELECT and MUTE, wait for the flash and input the code 20533 for the Apple TV (it actually doesn't matter which code you put as long as you don't have the device for the code you are using)...

I then go into the Apple TV menus to "learn" the code from the remote. You have to hold the each button for about 3 seconds for the unit to learn the command...

Everything goes well EXCEPT when I go to learn the LEFT button - it doesn't fully complete.

It learns the UP command, then the RIGHT command, but I goto learn the LEFT command and it's like the left button stops transmitting after about 1 second.

I can use any other button (like the RED button) to work as the LEFT button - but with kids, it's just not practical...

Has anyone successfully gotten this to work? Any insight would be great here...

Thanks in advance!

-Mike


----------



## joannel (Sep 18, 2007)

jmhenry5150 said:


> I hope this is the right forum
> 
> This sounds complicated, so please bear with me here...
> 
> ...


I know that you want to use the Directv remote, but I just ended up buying a Harmony remote. It's much easier to program and use in my opinion. I have a Harmony 650 and use it with my Denon receiver, HR22, Apple tv and my LG tv and everything is pretty smooth.


----------



## jmhenry5150 (Jun 19, 2007)

Agreed - which is prob what I will end up doing - but the solution is RIGHT THERE under my nose and the remote will not cooperate...

I thought it was the batteries so I tried 3 different DirecTV remotes with the same outcome...

I'm obsessed with figuring this out now...

grrrrrr...........


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Have you tried a different code on the DIRECTV remote?


----------



## jmhenry5150 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes I have tried many different codes - basically all you are doing with a code is faking a device that utilizes the buttons you need. Once you have a "faked" device programmed on the DirecTV remote, you then use those buttons to program the Apple TV...


----------



## lemieuxfan67 (Sep 4, 2011)

I was successful in getting all 4 directional buttons to work with my apple tv. I used the same instructions you posted.


----------



## thedamaja (Feb 4, 2009)

I have my Directv remote programmed for the atv2 no problem. 

I use a Marantz dvd player code and am able to program the extended commands and basic directional menu keys.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

To have cleaner learns, make sure you have strong batteries in each remote, then turn off the directv remote id signal, like so:

1. av1
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release
3. enter 9 6 3
4. press CH DOWN

now reteach.


----------



## jmhenry5150 (Jun 19, 2007)

Edmund said:


> To have cleaner learns, make sure you have strong batteries in each remote, then turn off the directv remote id signal, like so:
> 
> 1. av1
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT, wait for two blinks, release
> ...


Interesting!

What exactly is this doing? and do I need to turn anything back on after I'm done?


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

The directv remote adds an extra signal to each command,making it longer signal, the above procedure turns off this extra signal. so easier for the learning remote to capture. 

You can turn it back on, but its meaningless to us, so don't.


----------



## jmhenry5150 (Jun 19, 2007)

I retried last night to set this up and finally got it working.

I started over and this time when I got to the left button, I just kept pressing over and over and over as fast as I could (prob 25 times total) and it finally worked.

Thanks guys...


----------

